# Ballerina box



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I've had several projects all finish at the same time this month, heres another one of them.

Way back last summer i told how I had been pressured into making a ballerina box for my 5 year old grand daughter.
Its taken a while, but this is it. About a foot long x 7" square.
made from american black walnut, maple, and beech.

front view with pull out lower drawer of beech but flocked in red










Rear view showing winding key









Front view with the top up


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Exceptional - she'll treasure that for a long time.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow how I wish I had your skills Bob . That's just a work of beauty, and I love the way you did the joinery with the rabbet joints . Very unique 

I just realized you did the same thing with the lid , unreal


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Wow how I wish I had your skills Bob . That's just a work of beauty, and I love the way you did the joinery with the rabbet joints . Very unique
> 
> I just realized you did the same thing with the lid , unreal


Rick, theres a trick to that. make all the sides up, glue the walnut lid on, and then use the bandsaw to slice the new lid away from the sides.
OOPs, now I've told you that I gotta kill ya.:laugh2:


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice, Bob. She will treasure that forever.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> Rick, theres a trick to that. make all the sides up, glue the walnut lid on, and then use the bandsaw to slice the new lid away from the sides.
> OOPs, now I've told you that I gotta kill ya.:laugh2:


Bob I was wondering if that's how it's done, as the parts are just to intricate to do otherwise . I just love the outcome . 
Looks like I need a bandsaw, although maybe it could be done on a table saw ? 
I'm thinking the outcome would be better on a band saw though ,as they definitely have there place


----------



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

Beautifuly made box, love the legs, how did you attach the legs? Dowels or loose tenon?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's really nice. Interesting contrast. I'd put a blank diary in it, young girls really like keeping one.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful box Bob. I am sure she will cherish it.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Eugene.... The sides are only 7 mm thick. The legs are slotted (rabbeted? ) and the sides (I'm not really up on the technical terms, but I think its called) rebated?
You can see the construction on the top of the leg posts. Those tiny circular things just visible in the legs are rare earth magnets to hold the lid closed.

Rick....... I couldnt make ANY of my boxes without my bandsaw. Its the most versatile machine I have. Those legs were just cut freehand on it. Try doing that on a table saw.

Tom.... She's just learning to read, but I like the diary idea. I just might put a little notebook in the drawer. (of course the wife has bought some dress up trinkets for her as well)


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Very nice Bob. She will really appreciate this when she gets a little older.


----------



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

What a nice heirloom! That's just beautiful and with great proportions. I'm sure she loves it!


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey Bob, did you put you name on the box so that her daughter or granddaughter will know who made it? It looks beautiful. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Like usual... very nice. I like the way the legs taper in, rather than out. Don't think I've seen that before.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice. I really like that, Bob.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words. 
I am known to be very critical of my own work and never know if other people like my stuff.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bob,

don't be hard on yourself because we are our own worst critics and of course we know all the problems the project has or had and most people would never see them as problems.

Really nice work on the box.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

kywoodchopper said:


> Hey Bob, did you put you name on the box so that her daughter or granddaughter will know who made it? It looks beautiful. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


Malcolm, I have a pen (email?) friend in florida who I originally got to know through a motorcycle forum. He also makes stuff with wood and has just shown me a metal stamp he has had made to imprint his items.
I have no intention of selling any of my stuff so it seemed a bit OTT to me.
But to be honest, I had never thought past my own grand daughter to future generations. I shall be pleased if she still has it by adulthood.

Damn! Another thing to keep me awake at night. :grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> Rick....... I couldnt make ANY of my boxes without my bandsaw. Its the most versatile machine I have. Those legs were just cut freehand on it. Try doing that on a table saw.


Yes I'm kicking myself for not buying a bandsaw . I'm really running out of room , but maybe someday I'll figure out how to fit one in





sunnybob said:


> Tom.... She's just learning to read, but I like the diary idea. I just might put a little notebook in the drawer.


This is a great idea . I really want to build a jewelry box for my neighbors daughter someday . She is only 4 right now , so it may be a little to early for her to comprehend a jewelry box and especially diaries , not sure


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice, Bob. I also really like the joints and the wood contrast.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

This is a great idea . I really want to build a jewelry box for my neighbors daughter someday . She is only 4 right now , so it may be a little to early for her to comprehend a jewelry box and especially diaries , not sure



Rick, she's female, and can talk. Of course she understands jewellery. The diary will be useful by the time you get that insulation done and the box built.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> Malcolm, I have a pen (email?) friend in florida who I originally got to know through a motorcycle forum. He also makes stuff with wood and has just shown me a metal stamp he has had made to imprint his items.
> I have no intention of selling any of my stuff so it seemed a bit OTT to me.
> But to be honest, I had never thought past my own grand daughter to future generations. I shall be pleased if she still has it by adulthood.
> 
> Damn! Another thing to keep me awake at night. :grin:


Just use a Sharpie pen to sign and date the bottom. I always put dates on things because it is interesting to remember how long ago you made something.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Then you have a signed original --- and will be on Antiques Roadshow in a 100 years or so.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

First class job. Just beautiful.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya done yourself proud with this one Bob. Both in thought and in execution. 

An heirloom to be treasured for a lifetime 

well done

b.


----------

